# Can you feed Wax Worms to RBP?



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

I have 3 1" rbp's, i bought 2 things of wax worms from walmart, 
so far it seems they are too big for them to eat but i also fed them a lot today so they might just not be hungry.

Has anyone ever fed waxworms to your fish? I am also feeding them brine shrimp, feeder guppies, and tubifex worms, although they never touch the tubifex


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

nvr fed any wax worms sorry man


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i wouldnt feed them wax worms if i were u just stick to blood worms


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah i used to feed my rbps them all the time when they were babies i found they are kinda messy and only wiggle for about twenty seconds(untill they drown) then my ps didnt seem interested when that wiggle had gone!!!

as far as nutrition goes ........................... i havent got a flippin clue????
but dont feed them on only wax or meal worm!!!!!
just vary there diet by giving them earthworm - prawn - feeders - ham - tuna - lancefish - what ever they eat give em but variety is the main thing here

since then my ps colours have come out phenomenal (like super natts) so for me i recomended them as long as the diet is varied!!!!!!!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey thats cool, thanks a lot everyone.

The fish are only 1" right now and i dont think they are going to eat the wax worms much, as for variety, heres my plans,

Tuna, krill, bloodworms, wax worms, earthworms, mealworms, maggots(maybe if i can get someone else to touch them nasty things) frozen brine shrimp, caterpillers, feeder guppies, minnows,

I was wondering if its possible to feed them the breadless shrimp in the packs like you would buy from the grocery store, jumbo shrimp etc, 
also im iffy about caterpillars and earthworms.

I heard goldfish are bad and will stunt the growth of the fish, but is there any way i can feed them like baby blue gills, or smaller fish that i catch goin fishin? im talkin when they get bigger,

Right now im feeding them flakes, frozen brine shrimp, feeder guppies, and will be getting some krill and try out,

What other advice do u guys have for what to feed them while they are babies, 
cmon people opinions opinions opinions this is why i love forums and so far piranha fury is awsome, get replys so fast its like chattin, hehe
thanks people


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know how this applies to fish, but waxworms have too much fat to be a staple diet for reptiles, but they are fine as an occasional meal. I would assume this applies to fish, also.

As for other foods, at that size, I usually feed tiny cubes of fish fillet and shrimp, both purchased at the grocery store. I release the pieces into the water one piece at a time so that I can see when they've stopped eating.

Edit: Yes, earthworms are an excellent food for piranha. Just watch to make sure the little sneaks don't scurry under the gravel and die there. It will pollute your water.


----------

